# Family wagons



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok just wanting to find out what sort of cars you use for everyday use with a newborn! 

As you know I'm 4months pregnant and now under some pressure to change my Audi A4 Convertible, which I'm really not happy about. As we have been pram shopping and well I can get a pram in the boot and not much else to be fair! 

Thanks for your replies in advance!


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

i had a vectra when my son was born , traded it in for a new 307 , still had plenty of room for everything 
since you like the audi , have a look at the a3 or a golf , there more than big enough as family wagons
you dont need a people carrier cos you've a baby but you could look at the vw touran


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

My wife had an MX5 and when our first was born (6 years ago) I went looking at the normal 4 door type golfs, A3's, BMW 1 series etc etc... didn'r really fancy any of them.

Then I spotted a Merecdes A210 Evo, basically a A class with a pertol 2.1L engine  loads of room being a LWB and we kept this for 4 years, in that time I spotted only 2 more.

We recetly swaped this for a Merecdes B class, as it was Differnet from the normal cars and felt a bit bigger and grown up than the A class.

Given you have an Audi one that was high on my list was the A3 Sportback (estate) type one, Some sportline models very nice.

People will probably tell you your OK with 3 doors.... depends on your life style but we are out and about a lot. I Had a BMW 330ci convertible and trying to put the baby in the back was a joke. Doors are huge so parking next to another car you cannot open them enough. Then its cramped for mum that used to sit in the back with her... That car lasted about 2 weeks once the first was born 


Your priorities DO change as you become a parent, you look more for saftey, isofix, airbags etc etc..

Not to say you have to driver a boring car though lots of nice things to choose from.


Whats your budget?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

how about a B-max?

i have no idea whats best to be honest, but i know people who use 3 door hatch backs and find it easier than a 5 door hatch.

The reason being is you can fold the front seat forward, and then put your bum on the back of the seat while your strapping your little-un, effectively still facing him/her and applying the necessary restraints.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Audi Avant...

:thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

You see I have all the safety features I need in the Audi and I couldn't go for something smaller. I prefer big cars. My car before was a golf gti and I can't see me having anymore room in the boot to be fair the boot sizes are the same.

I don't really have a budget in mind I suppose what I'm looking for is some proof for the other half that I can use my current car no problems!
My argument so far has been people have corsas and clios and a3's and they do perfectly fine on a day to day basis . 

If I had to swap out it would be either a A5 coupe or Q5 but I have been looking at BMW as well as I did have a 320coupe and at the time Robert was using it for Keira and he never moaned and the boot was massive saying that it was the same as my old A5 coupe.

I agree priorities change but I love my cars so I can't budge on that (selfish perhaps but hey hoo)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Still an Audi Avant....

S4 / RS6

get on it girl...

:lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I found a Navara was perfect.

Posted by tippy tap tippy tap a whapper slapper tippy tap a dapper crapper tipidy dipidy do day day!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would have thought the boot space on the A5 would be similar to the A4 cabby ? Most people I know are happy with a Golf size car, my brother has a Mini ... Although they are looking at changing that for the clubman


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Mmmm rs4 did pass my mind! But fuel bills would be crazy as ill be doing a bit of travelling I guess between aberdeen - aboyne, aberdeen - Perth and aberdeen - Edinburgh visiting family and inlaws :lol: and Ross has a vw transporter lol so my car is the weekender


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

blah, blah, blah


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> I would have thought the boot space on the A5 would be similar to the A4 cabby ? Most people I know are happy with a Golf size car, my brother has a Mini ... Although they are looking at changing that for the clubman


The A5 boot is double the size basically! You loose space over the wheel arches in the cab sadly and there is a wee flap on the top of the boot for lowering when the roof is down so its not massive i can fit 2 big suitcases in the boot and a few things infront of then but the pram seems to take up most the room!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> blah, blah, blah


Will you sponsor my fuel bill?! Priorities and that lol... Would rather spend the pennies on the baby instead of fuel ;-)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JenJen said:


> Will you sponsor my fuel bill?! Priorities and that lol... Would rather spend the pennies on the baby instead of fuel ;-)


Just add it on to mine... I have a BP account now...


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I coupe will still be difficult getting them in and out and as they get bigger the view for them in the back is not always great.

Your kidding yourself trying to keep the A4 cab, as you get bigger you probably will not even feel comfortable driving it. What annoyed me in the 330 cab was even with the Baby in the car I could no longer lower the roof as too drafty so no point. Boot is (ok) but not in winter with pram coats and all the baby stuff you need....


Obviously all imho, I love my cars and have had some lovely 'sports cars' and the like but now we are parents are cars are semi sensible...

You could keep it and 'try' but I really think it will actaully start to annoy you.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Just add it on to mine... I have a BP account now...


Sorted just give me the details and ill get me free fuel


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

A210 AMG said:


> I coupe will still be difficult getting them in and out and as they get bigger the view for them in the back is not always great.
> 
> Your kidding yourself trying to keep the A4 cab, as you get bigger you probably will not even feel comfortable driving it. What annoyed me in the 330 cab was even with the Baby in the car I could no longer lower the roof as too drafty so no point. Boot is (ok) but not in winter with pram coats and all the baby stuff you need....
> 
> ...


Yeah I think ill get something on order for march just before baby arrives and trade in the a4 I just didn't want to spend money :lol: I must say I would never have take the roof down with baby in car.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not quite as refined as the Audi but the Vauxhall Vectra has lots of safety features and a MAHOOSIVE boot.. (can get 4 people in it, rolled up in carpets  )
don't get the VXR though..waste of money.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I got my 5 series when my wee one was born and I found it fine. Admittedly depending on what pram/travel system you go for then they can still fill a big boot quite quickly


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Mazda 3 MPS for me with a newborn and a 2 year old


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Granted this will mean nothing but I've chosen the mamas and papas nylon travel system


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

I love my mondeo estate !! Maybe go for an older st tdci 155 bhp or a new *** x ??


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It depends what you want to fit in the boot, we've got a Focus and have 1 year old and a 5 year old, the pram fits in the boot fine and leaves room for some shopping etc. Also got a Mazda 6 which has an enormous boot. Done the zafira thing and sold it as it didn't really offer anything over a mid sized hatch (apart from the 7 seats which were never used)


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Still an Audi Avant....
> 
> S4 / RS6
> 
> ...


Aye Estate or a saloon for sure. Coupe is just daft unless you have two cars. A fun one and a practical one.

Pulling a chair forward and back constantly is going to be horrific especially in the sh1tty weather and when its pissing down so a 4 door car is the way to go.

One with integrated iso-fix seats is also good to have, as you can just buy the base, slide that into the connector points and just click the seat in and out, as opposed to d1cking around with the seatbelt.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Missus had a VW Beetle when she was pregant, that was very quickly disposed of - for 2 reasons, boots are pathetic and secondly we had twins :doublesho

She started with a Renault Scenic, which leaked so we got rid, then had a Citroen Picasso for 4 years and that was replaced last year with a Mini Clubman.

I went from a VW Golf to a Skoda Octavia (twice) and now have a Skoda Superb. Have you considered an Octavia *vRS *hatch or estate? Both are equally as good as each other and have huge boots.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I went car shopping (window shopping) this afternoon and kinda think a A5 coupe 3.0tdi (i know they are easy to get in and out of with baby) or a bmw 330d saloon will be the ones ill look at.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Land rover freelander


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I live in the city or I would have considered a range rover or q7 lol


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

5 series saloon or estate - both epic in 535d!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

JenJen said:


> I live in the city or I would have considered a range rover or q7 lol


Rules out the 3 series then as they permanently live in the outside lane on a motorway on the way to a photocopier convention  how about as seat exeo ?


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

adeel43 said:


> 5 series saloon or estate - both epic in 535d!


Agree!:thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Rules out the 3 series then as they permanently live in the outside lane on a motorway on the way to a photocopier convention  how about as seat exeo ?


Haha I just don't want to drive a Chelsea tractor when I live in the city centre  but a 3series is in the running as is the A5.

I've been lucky enough to get a lend of both cars I'm looking at tomorrow to take to mamas and papas to conduct a wee test fitting prams into boot.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about an smax ? I'd also look at the bmax, I think someone mentioned it earlier. Think practicalities and I don't think a saloon gives that - well the superb does as it's both saloon and hatch at the flick of a switch.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sad thing is I'm a bit of a German girl...


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

adeel43 said:


> 5 series saloon or estate - both epic in 535d!


+1
Just bought a 535D M sport touring as a family car, little 'un due in 7 weeks


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

JenJen said:


> Sad thing is I'm a bit of a German girl...


Congrats on the wee one en route....German...the Tiguan, not that big...or if planning on more the Touran


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

BMW 330D sport Touring
great performance, good consumption, loads of space


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

GJM said:


> Congrats on the wee one en route....German...the Tiguan, not that big...or if planning on more the Touran


Another vote for the Tiguan, my wife loves hers


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've got a tiguan on a 5 day demo in a couple of weeks time


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Spec B Estate reliable,quick,good to drive,rare,lovely engine.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ross said:


> Spec B Estate reliable,quick,good to drive,rare,lovely engine.


I am sure you just copy & paste your posts :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> I am sure you just copy & paste your posts :lol:


but at least they have changed from I want a spec B to I love my spec B

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> but at least they have changed from I want a spec B to I love my spec B
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


To, you should get a spec B


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

we have a focus and plenty of room in that - you could go for the st


----------

